# Kids first bow???



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

no text?


----------



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

tried to post 2 pictures for options didn't work lol. should I get a basic bow for 20.00 from Walmart or buy a bear or comparable small kids compound with a 1 pin sight for him he has never shot a bow and my expertise for bows stopped after summer camp years ago never got into it but he has general interest and I want encourage it


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

How old is he?

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

he is 7 sorry ment to add that.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

find a good used one, recurve or compound and see if he holds interest, if dad doesnt have interest now days the boy will have a hard time doing it by himself


----------



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

I use a crossbow he just wants to shoot a "real" bow lol I think if he picked it up once hes able to shoot deer I would leave mine at home and buy a camera to start filming him. I will usually just buy the best when I buy hunting and fishing gear but I wasn't sure if he should just go to compound or if I should get him a recurve for his first bow. didn't want to take him to the archery shop either and give away his Christmas gift.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

If you don’t mind spending a little money look into a Diamond Infinity. They are adjustable from 5-70 lbs and 13”-31”. Packages go for around $350 but is a bow he could use for a long time. My daughter has one and loves to shoot it. She’s decided hunting isn’t her thing but still shoots it a lot for fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

PSE mini burner, Bear line. the bear line can almost take him to adult with the adjustability. These are not toys, but small bows Spot Shooter Archery in holly got a bunch. I know, I opened them up and put them together


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Mathews Genesis. Great bows.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Ive been looking at getting the new Mission Radik for my 7yo daughter - it's adjustable and will grow with her without a press to adjust. I have 3 other children to pass it down along too as she progresses if need be, or not, on to the next child's interest level.

Though my 7yo has the makings of a small game/turkey hunter, she don't like deer waiting she says...


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

the reasoning for my statement was i had 2 daughters and i am a dedicated archer period and they shot for awhile with the grow into compound but they lost the desire and stick to it mind set so it went to another young person.. you cant make them drink. so i would have been better off to get cheap version and let them decide if they want better one later.


----------



## Walleyemachine0521 (Jan 22, 2017)

i bought my 4 year old a bear cruzer lite. he absolutely loves it. the draw weight goes from 5 pounds to 45 pounds and the draw length is 12 to 27 I believe. I can do all the adjustment on it right at home.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Some nice options here. I'll add the Barnett Vortex package as cost conscious option. 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Barnett-Vortex-Compound-Bow-Package/1202670.uts
Draw weight from 24 - 45 pounds, draw length 21 - 27 inches. 
Can even get it cheaper at Wal Mart for $95.00. 
I have set one of these up, and the only thing that I didn't like was the rest. 
<----<<<


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Dick's has a Cyber Monday Deal on, 25% off today. Bear Cruzer Lite RTH package 172.00 free ship.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

thegospelisgood said:


> Dick's has a Cyber Monday Deal on, 25% off today. Bear Cruzer Lite RTH package 172.00 free ship.


I won’t shop there because of their anti gun policy. 21+ to buy ammo and won’t sell AR’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

SteelShot said:


> I won’t shop there because of their anti gun policy. 21+ to buy ammo and won’t sell AR’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take the money I save on the deal and go buy a couple spare boxes of ammo somewhere else.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Mission craze , my 3 boys all have them since 8yr old and oldest is still shooting his at 15yr killing deer great bow !!!adjustable for kid to adult


----------

